# Catching a swarm



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

May 12, 2007


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Nice pictures, did the swarm stay? Hope so!


----------



## jim b (Oct 3, 2004)

*yaowza*

do you get stung when you use your hands like that?

i got about 15 the one time i tried that- the last time i tried that.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

I normally don't get stung when capturing a swarm. There have been exceptions. I think I got one sting with that one, when I laid my hand on one on top the box.
Jeff, they did stay. It was a cool rainy evening about 6 PM, so I guess by morning they were settled.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

*Bees don't like trap-outs*

http://s81.photobucket.com/albums/j226/Iddee/TRAP OUTS/?action=view&current=S3600154.jpg


----------

